# Bird fell from the sky



## Flatbedford (Jan 14, 2010)

Not sure where to post this, but I figure somebody here will know what happened.
Yesterday I was out in the driveway splitting some wood when I see something out the corner of my eye and hear a flapping noise. the dog heard it to and we both went to investigate. A little bird, maybe a sparrow?, fell from the sky near my house. When I got closer it was on the ground fluttering about. After a minute or less, it stopped moving. I noticed some red spots on its feet, berries maybe? I poked at it a little and rolled it to see that it looked like it had been stabbed (pecked?) in the chest. I watched the little guy die. I've never seen such a thing. I didn't notice a lot of other birds around.
I'll post a link to the picture just in case somebody doesn't want to see a little bird with a fatal chest wound.
I give up. I can't figure out how to post a link without a picture.













What do you all think happened here?


----------



## SlyFerret (Jan 14, 2010)

My guess is that a hawk got him but didn't manage to hang on to him.

-SF


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like the hawk got the little guy right in the heart! I guess everybody has to eat.


----------



## Corey (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I saw a movie which started like that?   Some virus got loose then people started to get sick...


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 14, 2010)

...my guess is a hawk too mother nature is pretty incredible.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jan 14, 2010)

cozy heat said:
			
		

> I think I saw a movie which started like that?   Some virus got loose then people started to get sick...



Andromeda Strain?

-SF


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, if you guys don't hear from me, I guess you'll know why and what's coming.


----------



## fossil (Jan 14, 2010)

Lung cancer.


----------



## jadm (Jan 14, 2010)

Perhaps it is the avian flu they have been predicting and the hawk didn't want to catch so he dropped the little guy hoping someone would dispose of it safely......You were wearing rubber gloves and an mask prior to investigating your find? :roll:


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 14, 2010)

Kid with a BB gun around there?


----------



## Lorilooo (Jan 14, 2010)

Poor little guy...   :long: 

Nature can seem cruel, but that's the reality of it all.  We just don't see it too often.  They all need to eat, the strongest survive, etc.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 14, 2010)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Kid with a BB gun around there?



Would have to be a pretty good shot or very lucky. The bird is about the size of my hand and would have been shot in flight.


----------



## billb3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Even birds fly into things every now and then.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 14, 2010)

We've got a pair of Cardinals that stay near the house. That looks like the female. 'Cept ours hasn't got a hole in her chest. Still alive too.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 14, 2010)

That's a Cardinal? I thought it was a sparrow. I don't know much about birds.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 15, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> That's a Cardinal? I thought it was a sparrow. I don't know much about birds.



That was a "looks like" moment. Maybe it's a Spardinal.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Jan 16, 2010)

maybe it was an "airplane" strike?


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 16, 2010)

tcassavaugh said:
			
		

> maybe it was an "airplane" strike?



A small airplane.

I was talking to some neighbors and they reminded me that we have lots of Eagles here on the lower Hudson River this time of year. Might have been dropped Eagle food.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 21, 2010)

Probably one of those things that happen in nature all the time, but we are never around to see.  The fact that you saw the bird moments after the attack is a natural moment that reminds us there is always a life and death struggle going on amongst us in the animal kingdom.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 21, 2010)

I am always surprised at how much nature I get to observe on my little suburban 1/4 acre. All kinds of birds from these little guys up to Bald Eagles overhead, Squirrels, O'possum, Racoon, Rabbit, Fox, Deer, Turkey, Mouse, Chip monk, Rats, Woodchuck, Skunk, even Coyotes across the street in the woods. Kinda neat and only 40 miles from mid town Manhattan.


----------



## Jags (Jan 21, 2010)

Dat der be a common sparrow.  Around these parts sparrows will gang up on the hawks and pester them in flight.  I have seen hawks get their revenge.


----------



## ramonbow (Jan 27, 2010)

That is an English Sparrow, aka common house sparrow.  I think the evidence (murder weapon) is sticking out of the bird. Look closely in the photos and you can see a stick protruding from the wound. It looks like a freak accident where the bird accidentally flew into a pointy stick just right.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 27, 2010)

Ramon Bow said:
			
		

> That is an English Sparrow, aka common house sparrow.  I think the evidence (murder weapon) is sticking out of the bird. Look closely in the photos and you can see a stick protruding from the wound. It looks like a freak accident where the bird accidentally flew into a pointy stick just right.



I see that in the picture, but it didn't look like that when I saw it happen. It might be guts hanging out. I didn't save the body, so I can't check now.


----------



## Wood Duck (Jan 29, 2010)

Ramon Bow has it right - a House Sparrow, female or maybe an immature male. Birds often hit windows, thinking that the reflection in the window is real, but sounds like yours didn't. Must have hit something to be so bloody. Most window-killed birds don't have any blood on them, or maybe just a little around the beak.


----------



## Wood Duck (Jan 29, 2010)

Ramon Bow has it right - a House Sparrow, female or maybe an immature male. Birds often hit windows, thinking that the reflection in the window is real, but sounds like yours didn't. Must have hit something to be so bloody. Most window-killed birds don't have any blood on them, or maybe just a little around the beak.


----------



## ribs1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you notice any loud noises just prior to this event?  My guess is .410


----------



## charly (Feb 1, 2010)

Have any Hawthorn Berry trees on you property? Those have some nasty needles. I've had them go thru leather gloves , while handling the limb wood. Get's your attention fast. Maybe the Sparrow went for a berry and caught a needle in the chest. I not sure if those berries are even a food source for birds. I know hawthorn berries are good for your heart, as an herbal remedy..


----------



## raybonz (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you try mouth to beak resuscitation to revive the little guy? :bug: 

Ray


----------



## Stlshrk (Feb 1, 2010)

Are you near a wind farm?  Just kidding.


----------



## Ratherbfishin (Feb 2, 2010)

I am with the kid with BB gun opinion. My neighbor shoots birds off his parents bird feeder all the time. I don't give him crap about it because I did the same thing when I was his age. Sad but true.


----------



## fossil (Feb 3, 2010)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Did you try mouth to beak resuscitation to revive the little guy? :bug:
> 
> Ray



 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:   First you gotta do something about the sucking chest wound, though.


----------



## raybonz (Feb 3, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone knows ya gotta use Silly Putty for that!   :smirk: 

Ray


----------



## fossil (Feb 3, 2010)

raybonz said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang.  Silly Putty.  Of course!  And maybe some Super Glue.  But...they didn't issue either of those in our Navy First-Aid kits back when I was in.  Just a big bandage thing with long ties.  Mouth-to-beak resuscitation.  MBR.  Yes, I'll try it on the next (of many, I'm sure) stunned birds that bounces off one of our windows.  Spring's coming, shouldn't be too much longer before I get an opportunity.  I'll report back on the effectiveness of my efforts.  Rick


----------



## raybonz (Feb 3, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL OK you do that.. I have a screened in deck and it has hole all over the screens from birds flying into them.. Guess they can't see them too well eh? Not too many birds at this time of year.. It'll be spring before you know it.. BTW I was in the Navy 75-78 and I don't remember getting issued a 1st aid kit.. Were you a medic?
'
'Ray


----------

